# Please help battery dead doors are locked



## Tlbowers54 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm out of town working and I went to leave for lunch and my battery was dead so I hop out, lock the doors via key fob and go to ask someone for a jump. We come back out and my doors are not unlocking with the fob. Tried multiple times...nothing. 
For whatever reason, the key has not worked in the door, the driver's door since that is the only one with a freaking key hole (stupidest crap ever). I can pop the trunk from the rear button.
Any suggestions/solutions will be greatly appreciated. I looked briefly through the forum, but honestly I'm too pissed and don't have the time to sift through each individual occurrence with specifisities to each.
Please and thank you. I probably missed some details. 
2014 1.4 LT


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Tlbowers54 said:


> I'm out of town working and I went to leave for lunch and my battery was dead so I hop out, lock the doors via key fob and go to ask someone for a jump. We come back out and my doors are not unlocking with the fob. Tried multiple times...nothing.
> For whatever reason, the key has not worked in the door, the driver's door since that is the only one with a freaking key hole (stupidest crap ever). I can pop the trunk from the rear button.
> Any suggestions/solutions will be greatly appreciated. I looked briefly through the forum, but honestly I'm too pissed and don't have the time to sift through each individual occurrence with specifisities to each.
> Please and thank you. I probably missed some details.
> 2014 1.4 LT


Sorry about your luck.

Call a locksmith or Onstar. They'll get you in faster than we will.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

If you can pop the trunk you can crawl thru into the car. The rear seat folds down.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

TheRealHip said:


> If you can pop the trunk you can crawl thru into the car. The rear seat folds down.


Don't the rear seats fold down from *inside* the cabin?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can get the hood open with a screw driver or well shaped hook.

From there you can change the battery. Which will let the doors unlock.

In a pinch most police carry tools to open the doors. Your can get that though one of their phone numbers or even 911. Just fair warning they almost always charge for this in the $100 to $200 range. This is basicially what a locksmith will do.


----------



## Tlbowers54 (Feb 27, 2021)

JLL said:


> Sorry about your luck.
> 
> Call a locksmith or Onstar. They'll get you in faster than we will.


Found one online. Ened up being a sleezy pop lock guy that wanted $180 to use one of the Ballon things in the door and a hook. I told him I'd break the window before I'd pay him that.
Ended up paying him $100 witch was still $60 more than what it was worth but I got in.

Thought about going through the trunk but couldn't figure out how to unlatch them from there in order to lay the seats down.

Well now the anti-theft and a million other lights are blinking intermittently as a drive. 

I just unhooked the battery to see if that will reset it.

Report back in a few


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Tlbowers54 said:


> Found one online. Ened up being a sleezy pop lock guy that wanted $180 to use one of the Ballon things in the door and a hook. I told him I'd break the window before I'd pay him that.
> Ended up paying him $100 witch was still $60 more than what it was worth but I got in.
> 
> Thought about going through the trunk but couldn't figure out how to unlatch them from there in order to lay the seats down.
> ...


$180! Holy Crap.

That's why I keep AAA. I may not use it some years but at least I have it if I need it.


----------



## Tlbowers54 (Feb 27, 2021)

JLL said:


> $180! Holy Crap.
> 
> That's why I keep AAA. I may not use it some years but at least I have it if I need it.


AAA is definitely worth the membership price. I had it for years and when I needed it it was perfect. Might need to look at getting that membership again. 
So after reconnecting the battery all is well. Seems to be running good and back to normal.
AAA membership and those daggone Pop-A-Lock tools might be my next investment


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You can call onstar I think.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

OnStar won't do anything unless you're subscribed.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> OnStar won't do anything unless you're subscribed.


Or if the battery is dead.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tlbowers54 said:


> For whatever reason, the key has not worked in the door,


I'd work on getting that fixed to protect you against "next time".


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Or if the battery is dead.


If the battery is dead. How can onstar make it work? 

They won't do anything for you. I talked to them 2 weeks ago about getting my Colorado tied in to the app. And have monthly maintenance reports emailed to me. 

They won't do anything without a subscription. 
If I get in a crash or my car gets stolen. I'm sol.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> They won't do anything without a subscription.
> If I get in a crash or my car gets stolen. I'm sol.


That's exactly why I pay for an Onstar subscription.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

$180 was the holiday weekend I don’t want to come out but if I do then it better be worth my while price.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tlbowers54 said:


> I'm out of town working and I went to leave for lunch and my battery was dead so I hop out, lock the doors via key fob and go to ask someone for a jump. We come back out and my doors are not unlocking with the fob. Tried multiple times...nothing.
> For whatever reason, the key has not worked in the door, the driver's door since that is the only one with a freaking key hole (stupidest crap ever). I can pop the trunk from the rear button.
> Any suggestions/solutions will be greatly appreciated. I looked briefly through the forum, but honestly I'm too pissed and don't have the time to sift through each individual occurrence with specifisities to each.
> Please and thank you. I probably missed some details.
> 2014 1.4 LT


Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options
Battery Tab
Both positive and negative _battery cables_ at the battery are torqued to *40 in-lbs*
The_ battery plate nuts_ are torqued to *106 in-lbs*
and the b_attery hold down_ arm is torqued to* 80 in-lbs* 









39.85US $ 19% OFF|Hot 7pcs/bag Car Hooks Auto Door Repair Open Tool Hook Air Wedge Air Pump Locksmith Emergency Repair Opener Opening Tool Ools - Locksmith Supplies - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













3.76US $ 32% OFF|Naierdi 6.5 Inch Pump Wedge Locksmith Hand Tools Pick Set Open Car Door Auto Air Wedge Airbag Window Repair Supplies Hardware - Locksmith Supplies - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tlbowers54 (Feb 27, 2021)

I did find some corrosion on the terminals a few weeks ago and took the time to clean them when I got home after this happened. I have the Big 3 upgrade done. It took me a second to figure out why there are aliexpress items in your post but I'm definitely investing in those tools!


----------



## Earthangel496 (Oct 17, 2017)

Tlbowers54 said:


> I did find some corrosion on the terminals a few weeks ago and took the time to clean them when I got home after this happened. I have the Big 3 upgrade done. It took me a second to figure out why there are aliexpress items in your post but I'm definitely investing in those tools!


Those kits are worth their weight in gold. I have the American made set that tow truck and law enforcement carry. It was over $200 for the full set. Haven't had a vehicle that I couldn't with it yet.


----------

